# Real Estate Agent in Cascais/ Estoril



## Walkinlarge (May 2, 2017)

Dear All,

We (family with a 4-year old daughter) are planning to relocate from Singapore to Cascais/ Estoril. 

Our pre-visit is planned in July 2017 and we're looking for some good real estate agents that can help us to find a nice apartment (for long term rent) in the region. 

Most of the agents offer mainly "properties for sale". Can someone recommend a good agent to us? If we missed some other threads (where this topic is discussed) please let us know.

Thanks & Best regards
Stefan


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Real estate agents don't handle long term rentals - you will need to ask around and check with local publications, by word of mouth and local sources. 

The daily newspaper small ads can be good as is OLX (.pt) but don't hang around as the best things go very quickly.

It's not a good time of year to do this by the way - most things are full for the summer. September would be much easier and with a lot more choice


----------



## milanonyc (May 20, 2017)

Every real estate agency we have seen does handle long term rentals. If you go to any website or look at the postings on any agency window you will find a choice of properties to buy or rent.


----------



## Trangiepublic (Jun 25, 2017)

We had a good experience buying our property through Luxus in Cascais and they also seem to do rentals. Go to the luxus.pt site and click on Properties - Portugal and then Apartments. You'll then see a number of places for rent (including houses), some of which I'm sure would be long term. Sorry, being a new member, I wasn't allowed to post the exact link...


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Walkinlarge said:


> Dear All,
> 
> We (family with a 4-year old daughter) are planning to relocate from Singapore to Cascais/ Estoril.
> 
> ...


Hi, I can't supply a name for you but can explain the market a bit. Portugal generally does not have an web based rental market but do have extended family with local social networks and a healthy distrust of bureaucracy. The high end holiday lets aimed at the foreign market are obviously web based. Things here are at a personal level so you visiting local agents offices and talking to people there is the usual way, each office will work in their own idiosyncratic way but will take time to help you face to face and even recommend other (rival) agents offices which may be able to help you but do not expect them to return your phone calls or reply to emails if you have not met them first. If staying somewhere ask the staff if they know of places for rent as most of the available places are not with agents, anyone local you ask will almost certainly pass your request on. Due to the inheritance system here places are often jointly owned by several family members so all have to agree which makes the process slow. If you check sites like Airbnb then you will see the rental income on bookings for July+August compared to say November/February, this results in some family homes being available as the "family" will move for July/August just to get the money but the rest of they year they will live there, the places may look like long term rental prospects but will not be available out of high season. Good luck with your search.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

DE BRITO Properties – Acheter au Portugal.com the website is in French but Isabelle speak four languages fluently including English

contact [email protected]


----------



## Walkinlarge (May 2, 2017)

Thanks for the response

@ Strontium: Thanks for your detailed explanation ... we will visit the local agents to have a first conversation


----------

